# Renting in and around Clifton



## violentviolet (May 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm soon to start a masters at Bristol Uni and my department is at the top of Woodland Road in Clifton. My boyfriend has just found out that he should get a decent-paying job in Bristol later this year, so we're looking to move together; and hopefully, live somewhere relatively near my department because I don't drive. Mr. VV does, so his only requirement is parking space.

I've had a look for places in Clifton on property-finding websites, and it seems that for a decent furnished one-bed flat, it would cost us upwards of £700 a month. This is perhaps a little steep, considering we'll have bills on top of that.

Can you suggest areas close to Clifton that I should be looking for?

Also, are there any areas of Bristol that I should definitely avoid living in?


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2008)

Clifton's a ripoff. Closer to and cheaper are Redland and Cotham


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2008)

cotham, kinsgdown, redland should all be fine. You can find plenty of decent one bedroom places for around £500-£700 in the area, lots of them will be listed as 2 beds though with a small single. i'm currently looking in the same area at the moment as i've just started a new job on the triangle and want somewhere i can walk into work from in a few minutes. Flat prices seem to be going up at the moment and depending on whether you want furnished/unfurnished, parking/no parking there will be a lot of variation in quality for not much difference in price. as usual, i'd reccomend checking on gumtree. when are you thinking of moving?


----------



## Kevicious (May 22, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Clifton's a ripoff. Closer to and cheaper are Redland and Cotham



Not to mention full of tossers...


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2008)

there are lots of tossers in clifton yes... though having worked there for over 8 years i like to think that i can see some of its good points too


----------



## keybored (May 22, 2008)

violentviolet said:


> Also, are there any areas of Bristol that I should definitely avoid living in?



See title.


----------



## electrogirl (May 23, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> Not to mention full of tossers...



bollocks. lived there for 2 years and never encountered more tosserness than any other place.

'ugh clifton, ugh posh, ugh tossers.'

yeah go for redland, kingsdown, some lovely places round there, a bit further out and even cheaper would be nearer gloucester road, still only about a half an hour walk though. if you can handle the hills. but to be honest, wherever you live in bristol you have to handle the hills...

that's the areas i lived when i was at uni anyway, now i'm going back in september but i live in southville. trek trek trek.


----------



## Meltingpot (May 23, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> bollocks. lived there for 2 years and never encountered more tosserness than any other place.
> 
> 'ugh clifton, ugh posh, ugh tossers.'
> 
> ...



I lived in Bristol in 1982 (Redland Park) and a friend's girlfriend lived in Clifton, and I know what the poster means by "tossers" though "cultural elitists" is probably the phrase I would use. Clifton is for people who know every artist, sculptor, composer etc. that the average person hasn't heard of.

There are probably more normal people there as well, but think Sloane Rangers with intellect and you're getting close.


----------



## violentviolet (May 23, 2008)

I've wandered round Clifton to visit uni people, and it did look rather posh. I will be a Philosophy grad, but I don't think I _quite_ fall into that kind of category!

I've noticed a lot of properties popping up in Redland on websites, but I didn't know anything about the area. All I've heard is to avoid St.Pauls and Stapleton like the plague! 

I'll probably be moving in late August to mid-September. My course starts at the end of September, so I guess all the cheapest places will be taken by other students, but I can't really afford to be around longer than I need to. It seems that Bristol is somewhat more expensive than Cardiff!

Thanks for your help, it's much appreciated!


----------



## electrogirl (May 23, 2008)

violentviolet said:


> I've wandered round Clifton to visit uni people, and it did look rather posh. I will be a Philosophy grad, but I don't think I _quite_ fall into that kind of category!
> 
> I've noticed a lot of properties popping up in Redland on websites, but I didn't know anything about the area. All I've heard is to avoid St.Pauls and Stapleton like the plague!
> 
> ...



are you getting a student house though? if you're moving in with your non student boyfriend?


----------



## violentviolet (May 23, 2008)

That was originally the plan - I applied for a place in a postgrad block at a halls of residence round the corner from my department. But since my boyfriend's probably going to be working in central Bristol this year, we're thinking of just getting a little self-contained place. If by any chance it falls through, I'll stick with Halls; but it looks like he's pretty much got the job. I've had experience of shared student houses; and to be honest, I wouldn't really like any more of it!


----------



## hermitical (May 23, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> but to be honest, wherever you live in bristol you have to handle the hills...



not in Easton you don't


and Clifton is stomach churning, you obviously fitted in nicely if you can't see what Kevicious is on about. I deliver around there and I find it nauseating.

to the OP. If you don't drive you could ride a bike, then you wouldn't be so limited. But then there are the hills.....


----------



## violentviolet (May 23, 2008)

LOL, well I do have a skateboard...

...but then there are the hills.


Nah, I had to negotiate a hill on my way to uni from my house in Cardiff, so it's not so bad. I don't mind walking 

I can see what Kevicious is on about, but I've only ventured up to my department twice, and the only people I met were students and staff. As far as I could tell, it just looked rather nice and a bit posh. The houses look gorgeous.

The main thing for me is just not to be stuck too far from uni and work. Hopefully, work (Westworld - no chav jokes please) will transfer me to their Park Street store - and Mr. VV should be working in Cabot Circus if all goes to plan, so it's all relatively close together.


----------



## Cribynkle (May 23, 2008)

If you've not seen this thread, it may give you some ideas too 
http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=249409


----------



## violentviolet (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'd had a quick look but I had no idea where any of the places were lol.

Cheers for the advice anyway, you've all helped me out a treat.


----------



## hermitical (May 23, 2008)

I drive all round the Uni bit as well, seems ok but Whiteladies Road area and Clifton village itself are full of identikit girls and blokes who look like they play 'rugger', and that's just the younger ones!
I guess it depends on whether you want to live in a 'posh student' area or a quieter more 'posh family' type area.... I'd say Redland, near to Gloucester Road, got a railway station, you can walk to the Downs, not too far from your studies. Be warned though, wherever you live your bloke doesn't want to drive to work down at Cabot Circus, the traffic is appalling.


----------



## Geri (May 23, 2008)

hermitical said:


> I deliver around there and I find it nauseating.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## violentviolet (May 23, 2008)

But I will be a student! 

I can see that this topic has roused some rather strong emotions.....


----------



## Kevicious (May 23, 2008)

violentviolet said:


> :
> 
> I've noticed a lot of properties popping up in Redland on websites, but I didn't know anything about the area. All I've heard is to avoid St.Pauls and Stapleton like the plague!



Yes, avoid St Pauls like the BLACK DEATH.

And avoid Easton too, so my rent stays nice and low.


----------



## JTG (May 24, 2008)

violentviolet said:


> I've noticed a lot of properties popping up in Redland on websites, but I didn't know anything about the area. All I've heard is to avoid St.Pauls and Stapleton like the plague!



They probably mean Stapleton Road "Britain's most dangerous road". Stapleton is very tame indeed.

tbh, nobody who reckons you should avoid St Pauls and Stapleton Road is worth listening to. But I wish people would, we like to make the areas sound rougher than they are, keeps the idiots out


----------



## kalidarkone (May 24, 2008)

violent violet If you were to rent in Montpelier or Easton- there is an excellent train that goes to Clifton and takes about 5 minutes and costs about 70 p one way. I am just letting you know that cos Montpelier and especially Easton will be a lot cheaper to rent in

I fucking love Easton...mind you the boy hates it and wants to live in suburbia in a semi detached with a garage....

Oops...Kevicious has a garage he is so suburban


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2008)

violentviolet said:


> The main thing for me is just not to be stuck too far from uni and work. Hopefully, work (Westworld - no chav jokes please) will transfer me to their Park Street store - and Mr. VV should be working in Cabot Circus if all goes to plan, so it's all relatively close together.



my sister worked in westworld for a couple of years and i still have a few good mates who work there now. give us a shout if you do end up getting the transfer as we'll probably end up knowing the same people


----------



## Geri (May 24, 2008)

Hotwells is another possibility - my ex-boyfriend lived on Hotwells Road when I worked in Clifton, and if I stayed overnight it was well handy for work, just a short stroll up Jacobs Wells Road. I imagine it is almost as expensive as Clifton now though.

For Woodland Road though I think Cotham, Redland, Kingsdown are probably your best bets - maybe even St Andrews/Bishopston, I used to work just around the corner from Woodland Road (Elmdale Road) and it's fairly easy to get to from Bishopston where I used to live.


----------



## violentviolet (May 25, 2008)

> They probably mean Stapleton Road "Britain's most dangerous road". Stapleton is very tame indeed.



Yes, it all makes sense now! I have been joked to about people getting off the train there and never coming back 

I'm now having a good hunt for what sorts of stuff is around these areas. Much better prices (and properties, if I'm honest) in the places you've all suggested. You've been a huge help! - Thanks!

Now all I need to know is how many padlocks and bike chains I'll need to secure my laptop while I am out of the house.


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2008)

Seriously, just ignore all the negative crap about Stapleton Road and St Pauls, they're just places which aren't full of posh rugger types.


----------



## violentviolet (May 25, 2008)

^ Maybe Mum's (2Hardcore) info is a little outdated, then. That's good to know!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 25, 2008)

violentviolet said:


> ^ Maybe Mum's (2Hardcore) info is a little outdated, then. That's good to know!



What you ma is 2hardcore?  *waves @ 2hardcore* 'long time no see' 

*wonders if she has got the wrong end of the stick?'


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 25, 2008)

Nope, you have the correct end of that stick! I am indeed VV's mater! 
* waves* hello Kali, & Brizzolites!! Long time no post! (hangs head in shame)


----------

